# Vapor Giant V6S RTA



## Rob Fisher

The V4 RTA was a staple vape for me for a long time and was replaced by the Dvarw DL... then came the V5 which I still have but it just seemed to have too much airflow no matter what you did... kinda like the Zeus X which suffers the same issue.

So the Vapor Giant V6S RTA arrived today and after cleaning it (which it didn't really need but it's a habit) I popped in a Ni80 Alien which was really simple... the deck is easy to coil and wick... popped the tank onto the deck and filled it by the very generous juice fill kidney shaped holes on top... by the way it has a kiddie proof top cap that has a spring system in it which needs to be depressed and turned to open it up.

It also has juice flow control like its predecessors.

Here are the specs...

Made in Austria in small batches
Available in stainless steel only
23mm diameter
Height is ~52mm
Made from food-grade high-quality stainless steel
Impeccable polished finish
Glass tank section included
PEI tank section included
Uniquely serialized
Juice control can be sealed off
Airflow adjustable
Single coil deck
Top fill tank
510 drip tip
Adjustable 510 connection
Vapor Giant logo engraved on tank sleeve
Fits larger Kanthal and complex coils
Each order includes:

Vapor Giant V6S RTA with glass tank section
PEI tank section
Replacement o-rings and screws
A coil to install into the tank
U-shaped tool used to install PEI tank section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK so I have had it operational for a short while and already I can tell you that it's a Chicken Dinner! Love the airflow, love the ease of building and most importantly the flavour is excellent!

And while it comes with a very nice looking drip tip it handles my Siam Tower tips just perfectly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had some leakage with the first tank full... seeing how we go on tank number two before trying a rewick. OMG I hate leaking RTA's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Machining on this RTA is really well done. Had a looked at a lot of pics and reviews f this tank and the previous version, always interesting to see the different design philosophies that grace all the vape gear in the market.

The deck and airflow looks interesting but alas the height of this RTA put me off completely. The stock drip tip though is very nice looking, probably not as comfy as a Siam but still nice looking on this tank.

Bummer about the leaking Rob, we are truly spoilt with the Dvarw, shows simple is always best. We will leave ze Germans with there long RTA Tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hope you get the leaking sorted @Rob Fisher 
Looks good - 

Do you know what the tank capacity is?
I may have missed it on the specs you posted but I dont see it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hope you get the leaking sorted @Rob Fisher
> Looks good -
> 
> Do you know what the tank capacity is?
> I may have missed it on the specs you posted but I dont see it



I got annoyed with it and put it in the hot water bowl for cleaning... I may attempt another wicking session in a day or two but I'm annoyed with it... stupid juice flow control and silly kiddie proof refill cap.

Dvarw's rule!

The V6 S has a diameter of 23 mm and can be operated with either the steel/glass tank (5.5 ml) or the included PEI tank (7.0 ml).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I got annoyed with it and put it in the hot water bowl for cleaning... I may attempt another wicking session in a day or two but I'm annoyed with it... stupid juice flow control and silly kiddie proof refill cap.
> 
> Dvarw's rule!
> 
> The V6 S has a diameter of 23 mm and can be operated with either the steel/glass tank (5.5 ml) or the included PEI tank (7.0 ml).



Wow - that is great capacity
Pity about the leaking
Maybe try something different - might just be a winner


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is from their website... 

"The V6 series puts more emphasis on safety. Parental controls in the top cap and in the base prevent inadvertent opening and emptying by curious children. The coil deck has also been optimized for flexible airflow and improved leak protection. The V6 is also virtually leak-free for inexperienced DIY Vapers.

A diffuser on the 510 pin minimizes noise production in the airflow. You can now adjust the airflo with the airflow control ring and set screws directly on the coil deck.

The freely adjustable liquid control can be operated via the top cap."

Improved leak prevention for inexperienced Vapers? Ya right!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> This is from their website...
> 
> "The V6 series puts more emphasis on safety. Parental controls in the top cap and in the base prevent inadvertent opening and emptying by curious children. The coil deck has also been optimized for flexible airflow and improved leak protection. The V6 is also virtually leak-free for inexperienced DIY Vapers.
> 
> A diffuser on the 510 pin minimizes noise production in the airflow. You can now adjust the airflo with the airflow control ring and set screws directly on the coil deck.
> 
> The freely adjustable liquid control can be operated via the top cap."
> 
> Improved leak prevention for inexperienced Vapers? Ya right!



They did say "inexperienced vapers"
So it probably leaks for experienced vapers like you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Second rewick with more cotton... Take 2... Testing 1-2-3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Testing 1-2-3
I hear you

Over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Extra wicking seems to have done the trick! No leaking. Also no leaking overnight either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

*“The V6 is also virtually leak-free for inexperienced DIY Vapers“
*
@Rob Fisher seems like they must of had someone else in mind with this statement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jai Haze just reviewed the Vapor Giant V6S and it was hysterical! I share his pain... the more I have used the tank the more it annoyed me. So after having a good laugh at Jai I pulled my V6S out of the display cabinet and am giving it another go...

I love the juice capacity and despite all the tanks idiosyncrasies the vape is really good and the airflow great! I fiddled with the tank a lot and the gap at the bottom that Jai had has gone... I suspect my previous leaking issues was because of the gap...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

